# Can I be your factory visit guest march 17 - 24"



## Fredrick Arvidsson (Jan 14, 2018)

*Hi everybody.*

*I´m going to San Fransisco in march 17-23 and during my stay I had plans to visit the Tesla factory in Freemont. Unfortunately I don't own a Tesla yet. I've made a reservation for a model 3(in Sweden we have to wait until 2019 to get theTM3) but that is not enough to be accepted to the factory tours. *


*Is there anybody who has a tour scheduled for this date range and can take me with as a tour guest? *



*Kind regards *

*Fredrick*


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Fredrick,

No guarantee but I'm hoping to pickup my car close to the factory around those dates and also do a factory tour. If it works out your welcome to be my guest. PM me closer to the dates if you don't find anyone else and I'll let you know how things are looking. I'm still waiting on my invite to configure and I'm not an owner but my best estimate is a late March delivery.


----------

